# Eisjöchel



## rotring (25. Juni 2006)

Hallo Leute

wir wollen mitte Juli über das Eisjöchel ist das schon Befahrbar oder liegt da noch Schnee?

Grüße aus Bayern


----------



## Carsten (25. Juni 2006)

hatte 2003 Mitte August noch ordentlich Schnee...2004 nicht, aber da war es auch bedeutend heißer.
Meine Prognose für mitte Juli: es wird garantiert noch Schneefelder zum queren geben, aber der Paß müßte passierbar sein.
Einfach eine Woche vorher noch mal auf der Stettiner Hütte nachfragen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fibbs79 (6. Juli 2006)

rotring schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Leute
> 
> wir wollen mitte Juli über das Eisjöchel ist das schon Befahrbar oder liegt da noch Schnee?
> 
> Grüße aus Bayern



ist durch(schieb)fahrbar, nur 2 ganz kleine Schneefelder müssen durchquert werden (bin am 02.07.06 oben gewesen)


----------



## thof (10. Juli 2006)

Fibbs79 schrieb:
			
		

> ist durch(schieb)fahrbar, nur 2 ganz kleine Schneefelder müssen durchquert werden (bin am 02.07.06 oben gewesen)



Weißt du (oder ein anderer) wie es auf der Schneebergscharte aussieht?


----------



## Fibbs79 (10. Juli 2006)

thof schrieb:
			
		

> Weißt du (oder ein anderer) wie es auf der Schneebergscharte aussieht?



ist schneefrei


----------



## paulaner61 (10. Juli 2006)

rotring schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Leute
> 
> wir wollen mitte Juli über das Eisjöchel ist das schon Befahrbar oder liegt da noch Schnee?
> 
> Grüße aus Bayern



Hallo,

bin am 3.07. vom Pfossental rüber. War komplett frei. Zur anderen Seite war nur ein kleines Schneefeld (5 Meter). Alles super zu fahren b.z.w. schieben.

Olaf


----------



## Fibbs79 (11. Juli 2006)

Schneelage Eisjöchel 02.07.2006:






Schneelage Schneebergscharte 01.07.2006:


----------



## thof (12. Juli 2006)

Danke Fibbs, damit kann man was anfangen! Fährst du ne Rohloff-Nabe?


----------



## Fibbs79 (12. Juli 2006)

thof schrieb:
			
		

> Danke Fibbs, damit kann man was anfangen! Fährst du ne Rohloff-Nabe?



ja, ist aber nicht mein Bike 

Hier ist mein Alpencrosser:


----------



## wadenripper (12. Juli 2006)

Hey Fibbs alte Socke,

übers Eisjöchel, wie geil!!!!

Wollte demnächst da auch mal rüber, aber einige meiner Bekannten meinen so toll wie das immer beschrieben wird wärs gar nich. 

Wie is denn deine Meinung?

Werd daher dieses Jahr nochmal  d`Uina Schlucht und Val Mora machen.

Bergwerker Grüße ( Glück Auf)

Wadenripper


----------



## schorty (12. Juli 2006)

hallo zusammen,

habe letztes jahr das eisjöchel auf dem ac 'ausgelassen'. die schneebergscharte war anstrengend genug. nur eine frage an die experten: welche richtung bietet das eisjöchel mehr trailspaß?? federweg (180mm) und kondition zum hochtragen sind vorhanden  welche 2 tages tour würdet ihr vorschlagen?

gruß alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lagobiker (12. Juli 2006)

guckst Du Dir dieses Posting an:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=179550

oder dieses, da steht eigentlich alles drinnen was Du suchst

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=177635

gruss LB


----------



## Elmar Neßler (12. Juli 2006)

@schorty:

mit der suchfunktion findest du mind. eine hand voll threads, wo die diversen meinungen zum thema zu lesen sind. eisjöchl geht von beiden seiten, von ost eben gut 1000 hm schieben, leichterer (flowigerer) trail nach westen ins pfossental runter. umgekehrt auch einiges an schieben (für den normalsterblichen auch ca. 400 hm, zumindest mit alpencross-gepäck), runter dann schoin recht anspruchsvoller trail nach osten gen pflersch.

wenn du deine gabel nicht versenken kannst, wird's aber vermutlich vom eishof kommend noch mehr zu schieben sein, beim trail bergab hast du dann wieder vorteile (gute fahrtechnik und übung in solchem hochalpinem gelände vorausgesetzt).

EDIT: LB war eine minute schneller ...

ciao,
elmar


----------



## schorty (12. Juli 2006)

@elmar @lb
danke für die tips. jam, steht schon viel geschrieben, vielleicht auch zu viel...
mir eurer beschreibung kann man auf jeden fall was anfangen.
hab die 66er eta im rahmen welche sich sehr stark absänken läßt.

gruß alex


----------



## Fibbs79 (12. Juli 2006)

wadenripper schrieb:
			
		

> Hey Fibbs alte Socke,
> 
> übers Eisjöchel, wie geil!!!!
> 
> ...



Also ich würde die Schlucht vorziehen, will nächstes Jahr sowieso ne Schweizer Alpenüberquerung machen!

Wenn einem das viele Schieben nichts ausmacht ist es ne schöne Überquerung!!! Wie manche diese Wege fahren können ist mir echt ein Rätsel, da es doch ziemlich steil bergaufgeht (@Wadenripper: Eschkopf is nix dagegen)  

Schneebergscharte ist übrigens noch ein kleinen Tick steiler und verblockter.
Bergab muss man auch sehr aufpassen!!!

Hier ist der leichte Teil (von der Stettiner Hütte zum Eisjöchel, inkl. kleinem Schneefeld) zu sehen:





natürlich wird man für die Schieberei auch belohnt:


----------



## rohstrugel (12. Juli 2006)

schorty schrieb:
			
		

> hallo zusammen,
> 
> habe letztes jahr das eisjöchel auf dem ac 'ausgelassen'. die schneebergscharte war anstrengend genug. nur eine frage an die experten: welche richtung bietet das eisjöchel mehr trailspaß?? federweg (180mm) und kondition zum hochtragen sind vorhanden  welche 2 tages tour würdet ihr vorschlagen?
> 
> gruß alex


Hi schorty,
das Eisjöchel als Einzeltour ist eigentlich schon eine 2 Tagestour.

Wenn du Dir 3 Tage Zeit nimmst würde ich Dir eine kleine Ötzirunde empfehlen.
1. Tag: Sölden - Vent - Similaunhütte (ca. +1500hm)
2. Tag: Similaunhütte - Vernagt - Eisjöchel - Stettiner Hütte (ca. +1700hm / -1800hm)
3. Stettiner Hütte - Moos - Timmelsjoch - Sölden (ca. +1500hm / -3000hm)

Habe mir letztes Jahr 5 Tage dafür Zeit genommen, und noch den Gletschertrail nach Vent, sowie das Schneeberghaus (Knappensteig) mitgenommen 
War auch mit etwas mehr Federweg unterwegs 

Ein Bericht der Tour steht auf meiner HP.


----------



## schorty (24. Juli 2006)

hallo zusammen,

danke erstmal für die interessanten inputs! die kleine ötztalrunde hört sich sehr interessant an! habe ne vergleichbare tour auch auf marcos bike&board seite gefunden. klasse seite!
die seite von rohstrugel ist auch klasse - nur leider habe ich zu wenig zeit für die runde.
nun ne frage vom technik-freak  
hat schon zufällig jem. nen gps track von der gr. oder kl. ötzirunde?
ja, ich kann auch mit karten navigieren, doch auf nr längeren tour finde ich es bedeutent stressfreier nicht alle paar meter in die karte schaun zu müssen. plane gerne vor ...
wenn keiner daten haben sollte mach ich mir die mühe den track in die digitalen karten einzuzeichnen um sie aufs gerät zu spielen ... hoffentlich kann ich mir die 1-4h arbeit sparen  
möchte keinen der klasse trails verpassen!!  
gruß alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lagobiker (24. Juli 2006)

schorty schrieb:
			
		

> .... keiner daten haben sollte mach ich mir die mühe den track in die digitalen karten einzuzeichnen um sie aufs gerät zu spielen ...  . . . .die 1-4h arbeit sparen
> möchte keinen der klasse trails verpassen!!
> gruß alex



Ja wie machst denn Du das nur  

Um diese paar Wegepunkte auf ner digitalen Karte (da passt Amap und Kompass Vinschgau) einzuklicken brauche ich keine 2 Minuten . . .

Den GPS-track dann zu veröffentlichen finde ich eher aufwändiger.

LB


----------



## paulaner61 (24. Juli 2006)

schorty schrieb:
			
		

> hat schon zufällig jem. nen gps track von der gr. oder kl. ötzirunde?




Die kleine Runde habe als gps Track. Sende mir eine eMail, dann sende ich dir den Track zu.


Olaf


----------



## schorty (24. Juli 2006)

klasse olaf,

danke im voraus!

mail geht raus...

gruß alex


----------



## mikeonbike (25. Juli 2006)

rohstrugel schrieb:
			
		

> Hi schorty,
> das Eisjöchel als Einzeltour ist eigentlich schon eine 2 Tagestour.



ihr seid gut drauf   schneebergscharte und eisjöchl sind etappe 2 und 3 meiner alpenüberquerung ab kommenden sonntag - ich hoff', der ausblick lohnt sich - ich hasse schieben  allerdings habe ich mich schon seelisch drauf eingestellt, dass ich wohl nicht am schieben dran vorbeikomme...

gruss mike


----------



## Wuudi (25. Juli 2006)

2-Tages Tour ?

Wieso sollte doch in einem Tag mit genügend Zeit theoretisch locker machbar sein .... oder ?


----------



## on any sunday (25. Juli 2006)

Es soll auch Leute geben, die Schneebergscharte und Eisjöchl an einem Tag gemacht haben.  

Wanderung unter erschwerten Bedingungen


----------



## thof (25. Juli 2006)

Wuudi schrieb:
			
		

> 2-Tages Tour ?
> 
> Wieso sollte doch in einem Tag mit genügend Zeit theoretisch locker machbar sein .... oder ?



Klar, das Niederjoch geht dann auch noch ...


----------



## mikeonbike (25. Juli 2006)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Es soll auch Leute geben, die Schneebergscharte und Eisjöchl an einem Tag gemacht haben.
> 
> Wanderung unter erschwerten Bedingungen



ich hab' meine frau dabei und somit ist es urlaub  ... daher gehen wir das ganze etwas relaxter an. ausserdem brauche ich auch zeit, um ausgiebig photos zu machen...

gruss mike


----------



## Wuudi (25. Juli 2006)

Also bei Martin auf mountainbiker.it stehr Zeit 6:15, http://www.mountainbiker.it/mountai...touren_volltextsuche.php?we_objectID=97&pid=0

Und wenn er das schreibt, dann wird das so sein


----------



## thof (25. Juli 2006)

Der ist bei dieser Tour aber nicht zusätzlivh über die Schneebergscharte?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wuudi (25. Juli 2006)

Logisch net...


----------



## anda (29. Juli 2006)

Bin letztes Jahr Eisjöchl gefahren!! Einfach Super!!!!!!!!!
Am besten ist die Tour: Naturns-Eishof-Eisjöchl-Stettinerhütte.
Dann folgen 1000hm Purer Abfahrtsspass!!!!!(nur ganz kurze Schiebestücke, je nach Fahrkönnen)


----------

